# Wago 750-8202 / CoDeSys: Steuerungsprofil entspricht nicht dem des Zielsystems



## _andre_ (18 Dezember 2015)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine nagelneue Wago 750-8202 Firmware Version 02.03.23(04) und momentan noch das Problem, mit meiner CoDeSys Version online zu gehen. Beim Aufruf von Online -> Einloggen bekomme ich den folgenden Fehler:

_"Das gewählte Steuerungsprofil entspricht nicht dem des Zielsystems! Die Verbindung wird abgebrochen."_

Bei den Zielsystemeinstellungen habe ich "WAGO_750-8202", "WAGO_750-8202-xxx-001" und "WAGO_750-8202-xxx-002" ausprobiert. Bei allen erscheint die gleiche Fehlermeldung. Ich nutze die CoDeSys Version 2.3.9.44 (Build Apr 9 2014). Ist diese Version evtl. zu alt für den 8202 Controller? 

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr einen Tipp für mich habt was da evtl. nicht stimmen könnnte. 


Gruß
André


----------



## _andre_ (19 Dezember 2015)

Leider zu schnell gepostet... in einem anderen Thread habe ich gelesen, dass ab Firmware Version 3 eine neuere CoDeSys Version notwendig ist.


----------



## gravieren (19 Dezember 2015)

_andre_ schrieb:


> Bei den Zielsystemeinstellungen habe ich "WAGO_750-8202", "WAGO_750-8202-xxx-001" und "WAGO_750-8202-xxx-002" ausprobiert.


Probiere doch mal die "WAGO_750-8202 (FW3..)"  aus   !


----------



## _andre_ (19 Dezember 2015)

gravieren schrieb:


> Probiere doch mal die "WAGO_750-8202 (FW3..)"  aus   !



Hallo Karl,

außer den 3 genannten (und bereits getesteten) Optionen gibt es in meinem Softwarestand keine. Ich vermute daher, dass ich warten muss bis ich vom Support einen Download-Link für die aktuelle CoDeSys Version bekommen habe. 


Gruß
André


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (19 Dezember 2015)

Hallo André,
Genau das ist dein Problem. Hatte vor einigen Wochen das selbe Problem. Codeysy Update und es läuft sofort.


----------

